# Home page changes



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

If you haven't already, please take a look at the home page www.dbstalk.com . I've made some cosmetic changes that are hopefully more pleasing to the eye and little more professional. Thanks goes to Gummybear for his suggestions and input.

Chris Blount
Administrator
DBSTalk.Com


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Very Nice, both of you.  
Gummy is our in house DBS graphics guru.


----------

